# Holes



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you get the chance, check out "Holes" if you haven't already. Watched it on DVD last week and was pleasantly surprised.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0311289/


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I think it is coming soon to starz... saw an ad less than an hour ago.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Good movie, pass me an onion!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

invaliduser88 said:


> Good movie, pass me an onion!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Great movie, and believe me, if you like the movie, you'll love the book.


----------

